# Any conventions near Asheville, NC?



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 10, 2018)

I haven't got to go to one since there was one where I used to live in Florida, and I really want to go again...
problem is, my Subaru isn't the most reliable car to drive, I'm too young to rent a car, and I can't afford flying nor do I feel comfortable carpooling with anyone. :/
So I was wondering if there were any near my closest "big city," and, if not, there were any fellow furs in the area? I'm lonely over here


----------



## ccfrsq (Mar 16, 2018)

Neat to see someone so close into this.  I am extremely new to the furry world but I am finding it fascinating .  Where about close to Asheville do you live?


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 16, 2018)

about an hour by 40 or the parkway


----------



## Ginza (Mar 16, 2018)

If you’re willing to come up by Raleigh, Pullen park hosts furmeets occasionally. It’s a bit far, but fun if you’re willing. I’m planning to go to one with a friend of mine soon :3

Triangle Area Furries Meetup Group (Raleigh, NC)


----------



## ccfrsq (Mar 16, 2018)

I would consider it but with the whole family thing, it would be hard.  I make my way there frome time to time for classes and stuff.  Maybe next time I am out that way, I'll hit you up for lunch or sometime they are not meeting.

How often do they meet and how many will show up?


----------



## Simo (Mar 16, 2018)

Seems like it would be the perfect place...I know a very wonderful wolf who lives there, and it sounds quirky, diverse and beautiful. Certainly a place where I can imagine there being furries


----------



## Zhalo (Mar 16, 2018)

There is a Western North Carolina furmeet that meets in Asheville monthly!

Here is the link: Log into Facebook | Facebook
Telegram link: WNC Furs Official Chat


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 16, 2018)

nice!! 
also (@Zhalo you know this already) there's a Telegram chat for WNC furs!! not sure how to link it


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Mar 25, 2018)

There are some fursuiters at the asheville comic expo.


----------



## Skittlez (Apr 25, 2019)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> I haven't got to go to one since there was one where I used to live in Florida, and I really want to go again...
> problem is, my Subaru isn't the most reliable car to drive, I'm too young to rent a car, and I can't afford flying nor do I feel comfortable carpooling with anyone. :/
> So I was wondering if there were any near my closest "big city," and, if not, there were any fellow furs in the area? I'm lonely over here


There is a new convetion in march of 2020 called blue ridge fur fare that will be taking place in Ashville


----------



## ccfrsq (Apr 25, 2019)

Blue Ridge Furfare BRFF

Sorry for dropping the ball on this but there is still plenty of time to pre-register.


----------

